# Real Estate Agent Licensing and Work Visa Questions



## testforj (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a Canadian who recently moved to Dubai (currently on a 30 day visit visa) who was just offered an amazing position as a real estate agent.

The catch? They would like me to work for them before they process my residency/work visa. Is there any situation in which this is legal? Obviously they want to avoid the up front costs of processing should I quit after a month or two, however I don't like the thought of the legal risk (and lack of legal protections) that presumably entails.

1) Is it possible to obtain a temporary work permit/visa?
2) Is it possible to work while my residency and work visa is being processed?
3) Is it possible to work as a real estate agent in Dubai before obtaining my RERA licence? 

Any information you can provide on this matter and links to official sites/information/processes would be incredibly helpful! Although I've found a lot of information online, none of it is from official sources and I don't want to call up the Ministry of Labour or the Department of Immigration until I'm more sure of the process.

Thanks!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

You're not meant to work as an estate agent without a licence. I think I can guess which estate agent that is "offering" you a job but without processing the visa and RERA license as they should be doing. 

Here are is some more useful read.

Dubai property brokers must pass Rera test to renew licence | The National

:: Land Department ::

Ministry Of Labour

Please also be aware that you have protection whatsoever if you work without a permit. What if the company refused to pay you?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

testforj said:


> Hello,.......... who was just offered an amazing position as a real estate agent.


I think you'll find the reality (no pun intended) is that its not a good job offer as so few actually make it.


----------



## testforj (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks QOFE, twowheelsgood.

I was also under the impression that training only happens in English every other month, however it appears that that may not be the case. 

The offer (basic salary + commission with the option to switch to straight (higher) commission) is certainly tempting - the company seems reputable and it seems like it would be a great way to break into real estate. Perhaps it's a little too good to be true though.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Please don't work here without all the valid licencing and work visa in place.
Without these, you would be working illegally and will have no recourse to Ministry of Labour if your company mess you about or refuse to pay you (very, very common here).
Normal companies factor in the risks associated with new hires - including the visa and salary costs during the normal 3 month probation period.
This company sound like they want to take you on without them taking any legal or financial risks - whilst putting a lot of risk on you.
My advice - stay well clear!
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

If you are already here, take the chance. That is what I have done. This is fairly common in Dubai in this industry. PM me if you want to meet up or more have specific questions.


----------



## Jack2207 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Working Visa*

Hi.

I am experencing the same problem, I'm from South Africa and a real estate company has accepted me. In all my descussion with the owner and so on there has been no mentions on a legal visa or that it will even take place.

I have been instructed on what to do and what is expected of me but that is all, I'll be working on a commission basis but they have not been giving alot of information on what traning will persue or my visa or what the steps are that I need to follow. They are "pushing me out at sea and telling me to swing". I don't know what to expect from this company as I get the feeling that they have no real intetion on officially employing me. 

If anyone can spread some light on the subject it will be most helpful thanks.


----------



## Jack2207 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi.

I forgot to mention that this is also within the UAE.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Firstly, it sounds like you've already got the answer you're looking for with what you have written above....

Secondly, avoid like the plague - as has been mentioned above, it's illegal, and offers you zero protection or recourse via the ministry of labor.

Good luck.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

testforj said:


> Thanks QOFE, twowheelsgood.
> 
> I was also under the impression that training only happens in English every other month, however it appears that that may not be the case.
> 
> The offer (basic salary + commission with the option to switch to straight (higher) commission) is certainly tempting - the company seems reputable and it seems like it would be a great way to break into real estate. Perhaps it's a little too good to be true though.


what basic/commission are they offering you? it is easy to be tempted by high commission however, is it achievable? The real estate market here works very differently to that of Western countries and Landlords can market their properties with as many agents as they want. Without a visa i doubt you will get medical insurance which is a legal requirement.


----------

